# Cuttwood



## LJRanger (29/3/15)

Hi 

Anyone stocking Cuttwood's e-liquids ?


----------



## iPWN (29/3/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (29/3/15)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/cuttwood

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KieranD (30/3/15)

Cuttwood will be fully restocked in the next couple days as well

Reactions: Like 5


----------

